# One down three to go!!!



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well our first baby was born tonight and everyone is doing great. Sure happened fast, no real sign at 2:30 and by 4:45 she was belle-ring, her bag exploded and we were off. Here's a few pictures of our 14lb bundle of joy!!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Ouch a big boy congrats :fireworks:


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Very big boy! beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Ouch is right. 14lbs is HUGE. Adorable but massively HUGE.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

14 POUNDS! Holy moly! That poor momma, what a cute baby though!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sooooo cute! I just LOVE boer babies


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well the other 3 arrived yesterday afternoon. All 3 were presented wrong and had to be pulled. We got 1 buckling(15lb), and 2 little doelings(11 & 10 lbs). As if the birthing wasn't stressful enough momma isn't real helpful with the kids and would rather lay down and sleep rather than get her babies up to feed. The kids were having trouble finding the teats due to her bag being so big...it just isn't natural for them to look down rather than up. We worked hard to get them all to eat and got up at 3:00 & 6:00 to try again. None if the babies will open their mouths to eat. They seem pretty alert...but we have a hard time believing that they all figured it out between 11 & 3. Tired and frustrated are the words of the day here today. We've tried to tell if they felt full or not but as newbies it's hard for us to figure out what exactly that should feel like.

On a bright note, last weeks doeling has gained 4 pounds already...so at least she's doing really well.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, I love boers  Congrats


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would keep them with her but go ahead and milk some out of her to feed to babies so tehy are getting some milk and just keep trying to get them to nurse as well..


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh!! Love it!! What a beautiful and big little one!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful babies. I would stand mama up even if I had to enlist help to do it. Put each baby under her to nurse. Normally mama will come around but if not be prepared to bottle feed them.


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

So awesome you had trips! I need a set right now. ! Lol


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I was told to pick the babies up under their belly and see if they feel "full" or at least have some tummy there. Good luck - they are adorable!


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Today things have gotten better, 1 doe is eating great...mommy helped her out early on. The buckling and other doe take some encouragement. Once they give in to me pointing them in the right direction they eventually latch on. Hoping things continue to improve. We are exhausted but so happy none have died.


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thought I'd give a quick update. All babies are doing great & momma is allowing all 3 to nurse without issue. I'm still not convinced that I won't have to supplement feed one but right now all is well in the barn. Super proud of my babies and fantastic they look.


----------

